# Question about Align



## shellyb (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried Align yet? If so, does it work? My GI doctor recommended that I take that on a daily basis along with my other meds. And although I would love to have my IBS-D go away or even get under control after 16 years, I am hesitant to think about spending yet another $30/month on top of my prescriptions. (I should already own the immodium manufacturing company with the amount of money I have spent on that over the years for occassional "good" days.)Thanks,Shelly


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Welcome Shelly,There is a lot of discussion about Align in the *Probiotic* forum.Personally, for me, I have been using Align for the last 12 months and, in combination with the occasional pouch of the probiotic VSL #3, my D that troubled me for the last 25+ years, has now become C. It however, didn't really reduce the abdominal pain that I have.I have never had a single side effect from taking Align. The benefit of taking Align while now having a formed stool and now having more good days than bad was quite dramatic for me.Jeff


----------



## 14366 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi ShellyI've only been on it for a week and a half. the first week was great with formed stools and very little abdominal pain but today i am in extreme pain so we'll see how the next few weeks go.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have been taking align for two and a half months and it has been working better than anything i have tried. The first month was aliltle hard but now its great! I still take immodium every other day so that i can do things with out having to use the bathroom and then when i dont take immodium with it i have a some what normal bm so its worth the money and if you try it stick with it!


----------

